# Blocking access to HTTPS sites



## David81

I have computers running Windows XP, and I want to block out e-mail sites, but I found out that google's g-mail has an https site that bypasses any internet filter, is there any way I can block access to https://mail.google.com/mail/?


----------



## Cellus

What are you using as an internet filter? You "can" block port 443 (SSL, used by HTTPS) but it will stop legitimate access. You could try blocking mail.google.com with/without the https prefix (try one instead of the other depending on what you've tried already, which may appease your filter).

Addendum: If your filter includes fields that allow you to extend its scope (meaning past port 80 and/or 8080), include port 443 in its coverage.


----------



## David81

I'm using bluecoat k9 web protection, it doesn't block HTTPS. I would also like it to be able to block other https proxy sites, but it doesn't support that, are there any free ways to block certain sites that use https?


----------



## johnwill

Well, you can block sites by IP or URL with most firewalls.


----------



## David81

There are some sites out there that allow people to bypass filters using HTTPS, the filter doesn't see it, is there any way I can make my computer block these sites?


----------



## johnwill

Give me an example of such a site, because I can't imagine how they're doing it.


----------



## crazijoe

johnwill said:


> Give me an example of such a site, because I can't imagine how they're doing it.


Yes, I 'd like to know too.


----------



## David81

https://megaproxy.com


----------



## johnwill

Block Megaproxy. :smile:


----------



## David81

It won't, because of the Https at the begginning the filter will be prevented from seeing it.


----------



## johnwill

Well, that's a mystery to me. It has an IP address, and I've never seen a decent firewall that won't allow you to block an IP address. The URL content is not an issue if the machine never sees the site. Block 63.208.219.44, and I'm betting megaproxy will be blocked.


----------

